# Need help using 12v trigger from projector to screen



## tbotello1981

Hello all. I couldn't really find the answer I was looking for so I started this. I have an Optoma HD65 projector and an Elite Silvermax screen and I was wanting to connect the two by 12v trigger so the screen would be 'triggered' when the projector was turned on/off. The projector's trigger is a DC type connector and the screen has a phone line or CAT5-like connector. Can anyone tell me how I can connect these or direct me to a link that'll explain it. I'm sure there's a link out there, I've just not been able to find it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blaser

Welcome to the shack!

I have looked a bit but couldn't find anything explicit about the connection type. It would be a good idea to ask Elite durectly.


----------



## tbotello1981

I'll try contacting them, but I'm afraid they'll try to push some expensive converter-type device. I didn't know if there was anyway to splice wires between the two connector types or not. I don't know anything about wiring so if someone could chime in I'd appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> The projector's trigger is a DC type connector and the screen has a phone line or CAT5-like connector.


Anyway you can show us some pictures of these two connections?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony

Yeah, post pics of the connector, we can get you hooked up, although it may require a splice or solder (easy to do when it's just wires).

Chances are, two of the pins in the "phone" jack are just + and ground, we just need to figure out what.


----------



## tbotello1981

This is the back of the projector...

And I don't have a pic of the screen trigger outlet, but it looks like a phone line or CAT-5 connector if that helps and it comes with a cut CAT-5 (phone line) cable like it's to be spliced or soldered already. Thanks.


----------



## bobgpsr

You need the documentation of what wire does what on the cut CAT-5 cable. (What wire is ground and what wire is the 12V trigger input (and its polarity + or -). Also need to know the polarity of the center pin on the projector's trigger output jack (the documentation from the projector).


----------



## tbotello1981

OK, apparently it's a RJ45 cable as someone on another home theater site has revealed to me. Here's a link to Elite's website showing the piece of cable I received with my screen. The projector in the diagram is different than mine and the projector trigger is different as well (remember, mine is a dc connector). So, all I should have to do is splice the dc wire with the RJ45 cable right?
http://www.elitescreens.com/pdf/faq_triggerwiringdiagram.pdf


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Hmm... The blue and green leads on the RJ45 cable looks pretty straightforward - +12v and ground, which would go to the projector's 12V trigger (you'd only have to figure out if pin shield on the jack was positive). But looking at the RJ45 wiring diagram, it notes "UP" and "DOWN" connections. Which has me wondering, is the projector's 12V trigger going to take the screen both up and down? :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest

This one is actually way easier than you think. Just hook the wires up to the green and red. If it goes down when you power up you did it right, if not switch it. It will NOT damage the screen. 

The problem with a trigger from the projector though is that the screen will stay down during the projector's cool down process (3-5 mins) on most systems. It isn't all that bad, but it really kills the cool factor of just hitting off and everything goes into action.


----------

